# Tabs for bare bow



## skydog (Sep 20, 2004)

What tab do you fellow bare bow shooters use? Right now i am using my demascus glove that i use shooting my compound. I can already tell that its not going to work with the recurve. My fingers are stinging after shooting only a few arrows.

Thanks


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

I use a Black Widow split finger tab like this.










The flaps at the split always get in the way and annoy me so I tried removing them but felt that it caused the tab to be compressed by the string angle at full draw and thus move- so I don't suggest you try that modification.

After a recommendation on here I've acquired some BW three-under calf hair tabs but have yet to try them out.










I've a feeling the flap at the top won't be tolerated for long but the tab shouldn't compress.

The BW tabs allow you to count the stitches down along the tab to use as a guide for your stringwalking crawl.

Another popular tab is the Cavalier Elite.

















Ultimately it comes down to personal preference but these would be good ones to start with.

They can be seen or ordered from here.

Some handy people make their own!:shade:


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

My wife uses a spigarelli bare bow tab that is designed specifically for the stringwalking three finger under style. It also has stitching that is conducive to that style as well. I believe world team gold medalist Mark Applegate uses a self made tab-at least he was when I shot with him perhaps 8-9 years ago

alternative sports in the UK sells them


----------



## mholz (Sep 7, 2005)

+ 1 for the Spig. My wife and I both use it. I order several at a time and match the stitches up for string walking purposes. I used to use to Black Widow three under but they wore out to quickly for me.

Mike


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

E.W. Bateman two under tab. He makes a three under tab as well. Very similar to what Jim posted.


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

I've used both the Spig and the Cavalier Elite. Am currently using the Cavalier, as the screw heads align perfectly with my 30, 20 and 10yrd crawls.


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

*tabs*

I am a fan of the Cavalier elite. Good places to use as your crawl index and they wear like iron. I prefer the Cordovan face and some light powder. Gar.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

pilotmill said:


> I am a fan of the Cavalier elite. Good places to use as your crawl index and they wear like iron. I prefer the Cordovan face and some light powder. Gar.


Liz went for the spig because the gap in the cavalier pushes her farther down the string than necessary. That gap bugs her when shooting three fingers under. BTW I love the cavaliers and use them and issue them to my olympic recurve archers.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I don't know the brand name of the tabs that I use -- I get them at my proshop. They look like Angel tabs with a finger spacer -- but there are no brandings. I also have an assortment of Wilson Blackwidow tabs but have not used them in competition. I use a tab with a spacer since I do everything from stringwalking the shorter distances to split finger up to 90 M. I use the same tab for everything.


----------



## Sebastiaan (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello everybody,

I use this one. For now I shot bare-bow indoor 18 en 25 m. so I have to shoot three fingers under nock. Stringwalking is my method. The stitches on the tab help me to aim at different distances.
Greetz Seb.


----------



## mholz (Sep 7, 2005)

I have used the A & F. My coach turned me on to it. I found the leather a bit too thin for my liking. The Spigarelli is much thicker. But, everyone is entitled to their own opinion, that's what made this country great.

Mike


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Sebastian, that's a pretty sneaky tab there! 

I tried tabs over and over, but I use a Damascus glove. For some reason that I don't care to pursue, shooting with a tab causes the string to strike the tip of my nose pretty hard. When I use a glove, it's managable. And I like the feel of the Damascus glove too. 

I'll keep trying tabs as they lend themselves to barebow shooting (at least FITA barebow), but for now it's the glove.

John.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

At one time I Di Buo used to use a glove and a tab


----------

